# let't give an opinion!!!



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

hii,
my name is Matan Fishov and i'm pianist from israel.

I would love to receive comments






thanks!!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Wrong sub forum but i enjoyed your playing!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice!. The proper tempi, not too slow nor too fast. But I wold like to hear more clearly and with more detanchment your left hand.


----------

